# Help with a Japanese joint



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a chart or specs on cutting this joint correctly? Just lap the first two with sections at 1/3 of thickness then cut the mitered lap for the bottom piece? I can see the most obvious ways but I wonder what order is the strongest.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have no idea what the official way is but I would make the one in the center mortised on both sides of the board and then put the outer ones overlap like a half lap joint.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> I have no idea what the official way is but I would make the one in the center mortised on both sides of the board and then put the outer ones overlap like a half lap joint.


Which is the center one?

G


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Which is the center one?
> 
> G


The one in the middle :laughing:. Well the board isn't actually in the middle but the cut out. I picture it for example it was three layers of 3/4" stock. One board in the middle going all the way through without any miters. Then one on the back side going all the way through at 60 degrees left of the center one. Then one at 60 degrees right of the center one on the front. Then all the rest filled in with mitered pieces. The same could be done with solid timbers mortising the joints in the center.

Well I had to give it a try. Bit more complex than I expected.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Well I had to give it a try. Bit more complex than I expected.


don't you love seeing a challenge, and it eats at you till you go about trying it out.

I like your solution. :thumbsup: That would be real strong too, as opposed to just cutting the miters, and trying to attach them somehow. I supposed that could be done, and then dowelling them together, our using some sort of loose tennons.


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

@ steve, very nice work


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

There's an episode of the Woodwright's Shop where Roy goes to visit a Japanese woodworker... he shows how to make that joint out of very small pieces.

It's here


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

Welp, there goes half an hour of my day. That was one of the better episodes of The Woodwright's Shop that I've seen. Thanks for posting. 

Also thanks Steve for your work and posts, they were helpful. I also came across a copy of The Complete Illustrated Guide to Joinery on google books!! It should probably be saved in everyone's permanent bookmarks if you don't own a paper copy.

Thanks for the assistance guys
Tyler


The Google Book:http://books.google.com/books?id=Zk...g=PA230&ots=MUpq95ITRw&dq=one+third+lap+joint


----------

